# This Is What I Wanna See For The I95 Corridor



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*
A Winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect Until 5 Pm Mst Monday.

This Warning Is In Effect For The Eastern San Juans And La Garita
Mountains Above 10000 Feet...sawatch Mountains Above 11000 Feet...
And Western Mosquito Mountains Above 11000 Feet In Lake County.
This Includes Wolf Creek Pass...cumbres Pass...monarch Pass...
Climax...and Tennessee Pass.

Look For Periods Of Snow Across The Southwest And Central Colorado
Mountains Along The Continental Divide Higher Terrain Through
Monday. Strong Winds Will Accompany The Snow Which Will Cause
Whiteout Conditions And Dangerous...if Not Impossible...driving
Conditions.

Total Storm Accumulations By Late Monday Will Be 1 To 4 Feet
Generally At And Above 10000 Feet Across The Eastern San Juan...
La Garita And Sawatch Mountains As Well As West Slope Of The
Mosquito Mountain Range In Lake County.

*


----------

